# Sharkoon TG6 mit  Gigabyte AORUS Liquid Cooler passt das?



## Halbeshemd (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe überlegt meinen Alpenföhn Brocken 3 gegen die Gigabyte AORUS Liquid Cooler 240/280 oder 360 auszutauschen.  Da ich mich damals für das X570 I AORUS PRO WIFI entschieden habe erreicht man die Rams (bzw. sieht man auch nicht) immer nur beim kompletten Kühlerabbau. Da das meiste an meinem Computer RGB-fähig ist würde ich auch gerne die Rams nutzen.

Jetzt meine zwei eigentliche Fragen:

1. Wie verhält es sich mit der Kühlleistung zwischen der Gigabyte AIO WaKü und meinem Alpenföhn Brocken 3?

2. Weiß jemand ob im Sharkoon TG6 die WaKü von Gigabyte oben rein passt. Also ist genügend Platz um Sie oben zu verschrauben?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Sinusspass (8. Juli 2020)

1. Grundsätzlich besser, je nach Cpu merkt man davon aber wenig bis nichts.
2. Die Herstellerseite spricht nur von einem Frontradiator, und wenn ich mir Bilder vom Case ansehe, würde die Wakü oben vermutlich mit RAM, Spannungswandlerkühlung oder Anschlüssen kollidieren.


----------

